# Miss Chesapeake Beach



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

Went out for the Saturday trip we had 58 people on board, mate said the captain can fish with 65. We headed north and stopped the boat on the south side of the mouth of the Severn River where we set up to drift. The bite was immediate and relentless. The quarry were small, almost a joke at times, perch, rock, croakers and the very occasional spot. Most of the fish were very small or illegal, you had to pick thru them to find one a little bigger to keep. I caught well over 100 and kept about 20. Of the fish I kept, there was only 1 perch 8" or above. I saw about 10 perch over 8 inches and the pool was won with a 10 1/4 incher. I did keep the 2 spot, my wife loves them and would have never forgave me for letting those go. Those 2 spot were the only spot I saw landed that day. If you want 6-7 inch white perch, the time is now. 

About the boat, captain and general experience...

The boat is newer and seems to be a steel fabrication, it's slow, not as bad as the Tom Hooker. While the boat is newer, there is little to no room to sit, stow gear, etc. It seems to be a lower end type of rig, but still a major upgrade from the Hooker. The maintenance is not the greatest, hopefully that changes. The captain is a young guy who brought his girl friend and his dog along. The dog is quite annoying and show up every time the boat moved as he knew that would be when the coolers would open. He's not aggressive about begging for food but it's annoying all the same. if you are going to bring the dog out with a boat that full, lock him up. Fishing with a full boat, the captain was very in tune with making the drift was fair as the lines would be under the boat of 1/2 the people all the time. He rotated the side of the boat that had the lines under the boat which was very unexpected and good. He has a low end sound system which he used for a good bit of the day. I came out to fish to get away from the noise, etc, Playing a bunch of cranked up, funked out, soul music in my ear all day was not helping me with that - music is fine, turn it down. Nearing the end of the day, the captain, mate and girlfriend all proceeded to squeeze in and fish. That was not good either.


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

thanks for the info..... kinda reminds me of why I stayed away from the Hooker.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

That sucks...Party boats are supposed to be Fun... hence the name party boat.. Sounds like you had a "know it all " captain more interested in his fun and not his guest's.


----------



## 30ManStan (May 20, 2006)

*Same old story*

Was in the area so I stopped by the Miss Chesapeake today when she came in. The story is the same she's fishing at the mouth of the Severn and catching all the 5-7 inch perch you want. Long faces all around that boat today.

Please note: just because I had a couple of complaints about the captain and his radio and him fishing on a full boat day, he is heads and shoulders above the Hooker.


----------

